# NAHB Permit & Plan Review Survey



## fatboy (Mar 23, 2017)

I took part I a survey a while back, here is a link to the results. Survey was sent to both Officials, and Builders. Interesting to see some of the differences, mostly in the "Other" comments, and especially in the Plan Review comments .


----------



## steveray (Mar 23, 2017)

I just got that too...Thanks for posting it...


----------



## cda (Mar 23, 2017)

Love surveys 

Question
1. When  did you stop beating your spouse?


Just breezed thru it. Do you feel the questions were weighted for a certain outcome or towards builders favor?


----------



## fatboy (Mar 23, 2017)

I thought they were pretty neutral based, although I could already see where the Builders would unload on Building Departments, especially on Plan Review, and I was right.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 23, 2017)

I took the survey too, fatboy thanks for posting it. 

One thing I took from it, was that the AHJ indicated lack of information being submitted holding up the permits which is an issue here.


----------

